# Daycare licence help please



## Loo1981 (Oct 16, 2016)

Hi just going through our last few bits as we are getting inspected at the end of the month to get our daycare licence and just checking a few bits, 
So any advice of already established daycare people wellcome, 
One thing I'm stuck on is the fire evacuation, I have the plan done but where it states where will dogs be evacuated to, do we need to be able to secure all dogs outside or can they be placed on leads and just taken outside, what have other people used as their evacuation plan? 
Licence states there must be 50% kennels for amount of dogs which we have, then states all dogs must be able to be kept seperate in case of emergency, how does this work if only 50% of kennels are needed? 
Outdoor fencing on licence just states must be escape proof? No indication as to how high escape proof is?

We are fighting a loosing battle as the licence officer hates the idea and when I first enquired there was no licence needed, 3 weeks later he's called a meeting and bought in a new licence for daycares, get the pleasure of meeting his this month and hoping I've covered everything it's mainly the fire evacuation plan I'm stuck on, any help greatly needed thanks


----------



## Hardwick Hounds (May 30, 2012)

When I worked at pets at home, quite a few years ago, their fire policy was that the supervisor had to unlock all the animal cages to give them their best chance of escaping.

If your garden was escape proof, surely you could usher them out into the garden without leads to get out of the house quickly as they wouldn't be able to escape. You could have some spare leads in an emergency cupboard/outhouse/shed so you could secure them once outside. To me escape proof is escape proof - 100% 

If the emergency isn't the case of a fire, eg dog fight, accidental injury etc, then you could separate the dogs temporarily by simply shutting them in a different room each, one in the escape proof garden etc, while 50% were secured in kennels/crates.

If your fence isn't secure I'd staple chicken wire to it and hold it down with tent pegs, and have a daily rota check sheet to include inspection of fence for digging.


----------

